# Newbie Help



## Gareth (19/6/14)

Hi Guys 

I just got into vaping. Loving it so far. 

I bought a ego-ce4 on bidorbuy (mistake). Just want to know if this is normal for it. I left the battery on charge overnight and the light never turned green saying that is was fully charged. Also I find the the liquid go down the clearomizer and sit onto of the battery contact. I am always unscrewing it and clearing the liquid. 

Is the any better option for a stater kit that I can buy on a budget . 

Thanyou guys


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

Hi @Gareth 

Welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it here

Sorry to hear about your issue. I dont have experience with the CE4
Just check if its tightened, if the coil is screwed in properly and if any seals in the unit are in the right place
If that still doesnt work, try a replacement coil

Otherwise, if you are going to upgrade, my advice is dont get something too cheap. Rather save a bit and get something a bit better. You will not regret that and it will probably save you money over the longer run. 

Some of the vendors here have great Pro strater kits that will take you a long way. 

All the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

Gareth said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got into vaping. Loving it so far.
> 
> ...


Most welcome to the forum. Most of the registered vendors on this forum have economical starter kits. Check them out here, then visit their web sites for details. Happy vaping.


----------



## TylerD (19/6/14)

Hi Gareth! I started out with the same setup. Also BoB. That is actually not even authentic Ego-ce4's they sell. Had the same issues. Luckily I found this forum and got sorted out quickly with info. 8 months down the line and going strong.
You must remember that with starter kits, you get what you pay for. All the retaillers at the bottom of this page have got good starter kits. Talk to them to lead you in the right direction.
Hope this helps.
(Sorry I cannot give more info on starter kits. I really don't know what is out there these days. Vaping is really getting big and the options are endless.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

